# welche ist die beste icq api?



## millinär (5. Nov 2006)

kennt jemand ne icq api welche glaubt ihr ist die beste?

ich habe diese hier gefunden: (aber noch nicht getestet)
http://tobiscorner.floery.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=31


----------



## millinär (5. Nov 2006)

also bei funktioniert die nicht wenn ich ein falschen pw eingebe kommt falsches pw
aber wenn ich die richtige pw eingebe kommt: "Error in URL"


----------



## thE_29 (5. Nov 2006)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ooimlib/ Vielleicht ist die besser...

Geht ja über dieses Oscar protocol!


----------



## millinär (5. Nov 2006)

hmm wie extrahier ich ein jar file?
ich gebe :
jar -x JOscarLib.jar  
ein 
dann passiert nichts bis ich auf
strg+c drücke

Also ich glaub die api ist noch ziemlich unfertig.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2006)

Ein jar ist nichts anderes als ein zip...
Aber normal gibt es keinen Grund das jar zu entpacken.


----------



## SnooP (6. Nov 2006)

Binde das jar in deine Umgebung ein (Classpath) und du kannst auf alle Klassen etc. der API zugreifen... - was das für Klassen etc. sind kannst du dem vermutlich beigefügten javadoc entnehmen...

wenn's das nicht gibt, wurdeste vermutlich mal wieder geowned!


----------



## millinär (6. Nov 2006)

ja doch funktioniert schon aber ich find die methode für den login nicht.


----------



## thE_29 (6. Nov 2006)

OscarConnection con = new OscarConnection oder?!

Hör auf in der API irgendwas mit LoginICQ zu suchen, das ist ne generelle API für das Oscar Protokoll (sprich ICQ und AIM)


----------

